# MY favourite gecko in the world



## lizardman59 (Nov 4, 2010)

show us what your fav gecko is


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 4, 2010)

Agreed they are amazing creatures, seem to be quite relaxed handlers too.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 4, 2010)

i know they are amazing anyone have any other awesome gecko pics they would like to share i like tokays they are beautiful but a bit too bitey


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 4, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> show us what your fav gecko is


 Lol, it looks like Bowser


----------



## monitordude (Nov 4, 2010)

i saw one of those at the reptile park in gosford! they feel cool.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone got a different fav gecko so far looks like this guy is unbeaten:lol:


----------



## Rocket (Nov 5, 2010)

Carphodactylus laevis.


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 5, 2010)

chameleon and giant geckos are awsome an all but nothing beats a nicely coloured nephrus levis and there legal in aus =D


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 5, 2010)

Where??


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 5, 2010)

lol i ment levis are legal


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ah


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 5, 2010)

=D


----------



## fugawi (Nov 5, 2010)

Strophurus Taenicauda, Golden Tailed Gecko. Love the patterns, the eyes, awesome, I'd love 1 but am still saving up. )


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 5, 2010)

Gekoes are all so cute hard to have a favorite mine hypo philbies dont own any yet aperently there a bit harder to breed


----------



## thals (Nov 5, 2010)

Madagascan Day Gecks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 5, 2010)

fugawi said:


> Strophurus Taenicauda, Golden Tailed Gecko. Love the patterns, the eyes, awesome, I'd love 1 but am still saving up. )


 I agree, I guess thats why I bought them lol


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 5, 2010)

ooh thats nice thals. Might get one with my next credit card purchase from nigeria.

i have to say for me levis is still by far the coolest gecko , they just always look happy


----------



## thals (Nov 5, 2010)

I just wish we could keep wheeleri down in Vicco, they're the only ones I want lol.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 5, 2010)

thals said:


> Madagascan Day Gecks


 
Thals, I saw heaps of these guys when I was in Madagascar 10 years ago! (AHHHHHHH!!! I can't believe it was 10 years ago! I'M SO OOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDD!!!! :cry They are absolutely amazing! We'd sit in the mango trees and read early in the morning, and see lots of these guys, as well as these guys....  It's one of my favourite travel memories of my life so far.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 5, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Thals, I saw heaps of these guys when I was in Madagascar 10 years ago! (AHHHHHHH!!! I can't believe it was 10 years ago! I'M SO OOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDD!!!! :cry They are absolutely amazing! We'd sit in the mango trees and read early in the morning, and see lots of these guys, as well as these guys....  It's one of my favourite travel memories of my life so far.


 seriously....i hate you :lol: chameleons own...... uhh my fav gecko atm would have to be...a leaf tailed gecko...any species


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 5, 2010)

hypo levis are my fav but haven't got any yet .. =D


----------



## Australis (Nov 5, 2010)

_N. limpwristii_


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess I would settle for an Albino Pilb,.. actually any Albino Neph for that matter


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 5, 2010)

Australis said:


> _N. limpwristii_


 LOL, nice pic


----------



## 1issie (Nov 5, 2010)

I was about to say that thals,my all time dav gecko!!


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 6, 2010)

awesome geckos guys for the people that just tell the name it would be awesome if you put up some pics so this would be a awesome gecko thread


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 6, 2010)

kristy great pics:lol:


----------



## contos (Nov 6, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> i saw one of those at the reptile park in gosford! they feel cool.



fed those when i was doing work experience there


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 7, 2010)

thats awesome wish i could touch one apparently they are really good handlers


----------



## JasonL (Nov 7, 2010)

fugawi said:


> Strophurus Taenicauda, Golden Tailed Gecko. Love the patterns, the eyes, awesome, I'd love 1 but am still saving up. )


 
I agree, at least out of the Aussie ones.... but I'd take one of the New Cal species for shear size and attitude anyday.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 7, 2010)

_nephrurus amyae_


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 7, 2010)

OMG they are so cute i live in WA can you get them here i dont think you can : (


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 7, 2010)

australian fave - ring taileds, to bad you cant them here in vic 

my other fave geckos are madagascan day geckos and electric blue geckos.


http://www.exoticpetswholesale.com/lygodactylus_williamsi.html


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

ringtails legal in SA ?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 7, 2010)

i`d have to say that out of all my geckos, the ringtails have the most attitude


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 7, 2010)

cool guys keep sharing


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

WOWEE!!!,those electric blue geckos rock!!!.


----------



## kupper (Nov 7, 2010)

Ringtails, cave geckos and all the Nephs are my favourites 

if where talking exotics the variation in the leopard gecko department is insane but cant go past the New cals and tokays , their sheer size is phenomenal


----------



## kupper (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

If we were allowed to have them id gladly have a Turquoise Dwarf Gecko sadly i dont think we can


----------

